# Dreamy college professors.



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ever had one? 

My current precalc teacher is sooooo cute! Though he's probably in his 30's or something haha. It's motivating me to do well in the class, otherwise I'd do terribly.:wink2:


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish I had some. I'm a (nearly)26 year old first year in a sea of teenagers. I'd kill for a hot prof.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol I feel bad for you. Try RateMyProfessor the next time you sign up for classes and sign up for the hot teachers! That's actually what I did this quarter haha.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a mild crush on my history lecturer, but only because he's so nerdy and awkward. And he's not actually hot by any measure.
There are some super hot boys in a few of my classes, but they're 21 years old, at best. Bleh! Haha.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 10, 2012)

We are on opposite sides of the spectrum. I wish there were hot 21 year olds around here. There are some pretty cute guys but their hotness is overshadowed by their immaturity. And so all I can do is stare dreamily at my handsome 30 year old college teachers lol.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 10, 2012)

21 year olds ARE immature


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha. Would you ever date a guy in his 30's? I think my prof might be your type, maybe I should hook you guys up.


----------



## Like a Fox (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha, great! 
I am actually coming over to the US for all of November and most of December this year. Maybe I should swing past Washington (right?).


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 10, 2012)

That's right. It's a date then! 

Now all we have to do is tell him some girl is coming from Australia to go out with him lol.


----------



## elite (Apr 10, 2012)

Back in middle school there was a super hot 20 something female teacher that I believe was everyone's first crush. We were a bunch of 12 year olds at the time! She was really kind to us though, me and my friends chatted with her a lot since we always sat at the front, near her desk. She even let us borrow money to buy a snack one day when we forgot our money for lunch. As a teacher she was pretty merciless, though.

Then in my last year came this male 24 year old teacher that gave geography classes (coincidentally, the other teacher also gave geography), so the girls also had their share. He also gave classes at the local Catholic University at the time (awesome, right?), he was a really good teacher and a very smart guy. After I graduated I found out one of my classmates actually went out with the guy after she graduated!

Now that I'm in university, not so. I'm majoring in CS so most of my teachers are male and there are hardly any girls around to tell me if they have a crush on him. Most are decent looking though, if not a tad short.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mmm dating your professor. Wonder what that would be like...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2012)

'Ee-yew! There like all _beardy_, and stuff... '- juno  :rabbit:. 

I remember back in high school, my phys ed. coach was this ancient dude(like in his late forties) who was a 'specimen'. What I mean is, that the guy was in perfect shape, long distance runner, weight lifter, etc.. One day, these two college age girls showed up(former students)They each sort of quietly came up to him from the side and behind, as we were all assembled for role call in our gym clothes. They came up and put their arms around him, warmly greeting him. One them, discretely...pinched his ...buttock. I was blown away. He played it off as if it were nothing. The girls left and he, as an aside, told us that they were students from a few years ago, and then continued on with the class. I remember thinking that 'I want to be like that guy when I'm...'


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well my precalc teacher sure isn't "ee-yuu!" or "beardy" to me! lol


----------



## elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Mmm dating your professor. Wonder what that would be like...



It could be enlightening!


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mhmm, I would enjoy having my "mind" stimulated...


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 11, 2012)

So I have a question. At what point does liking your professor get out of hand?


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Apr 12, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> So I have a question. At what point does liking your professor get out of hand?





> Mhmm, I would enjoy having my "mind" stimulated...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Felicity H, the English master's wife, she of the magnificent embonpoint, was such stuff as dreams are made on - Afternoons of terpsichorean delight, chest to breast, thigh sliding over thigh, schoolboy bliss - The youth of today have no idea, they dance at each other not with each other, bounce up and down like meerkats on heat, have no understanding of the vertical expression of the horizontal desire...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> So I have a question. At what point does liking your professor get out of hand?



When _hands_ get involved... Not to mention lips followed by dangly bits


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 12, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> So I have a question. At what point does liking your professor get out of hand?



light flirtation is as far as I would dare go. And only then if the professor is an open person with a sense of humor


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 12, 2012)

I can be a dreamy professor for you, Dreamworx. ;D *tucks in my shirt*

"Miss Worx, I'd like to see you after class for some... extra credit work."

bow chika _bowwow_


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol, well I didn't really mean the question THAT way. I may come off flirtatious on here but that really is the OPPOSITE of what I am in real life haha. I was just wondering because when I talk to really cute guys I can't look them in the face and my cheeks get hot and I start blushing I and look any place but directly at them when I'm talking to them. And that's actually kind of the case with my professor, embarrassingly, so I was just wondering if THAT was out of hand.


----------



## elite (Apr 13, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Lol, well I didn't really mean the question THAT way. I may come off flirtatious on here but that really is the OPPOSITE of what I am in real life haha. I was just wondering because when I talk to really cute guys I can't look them in the face and my cheeks get hot and I start blushing I and look any place but directly at them when I'm talking to them. And that's actually kind of the case with my professor, embarrassingly, so I was just wondering if THAT was out of hand.



Well, no, not really. That's just cute lol.


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 13, 2012)

I never had any really hot professors.... I had one who was a bit of an avant garde booze-bag (i.e.my type) who was really condescending and mean (also attractive to me) but, apart from the obvious legal ramifications, I was 21 and not interested in a guy, ew, in his _thirties!! _(my attitude has changed with my age).  

Now, 8 years after graduating, I ran into him again the other week at a recording studio. He didn't recognise me at all. It was probably the fact I was wearing girl clothes and had washed my hair in the last week. He was really nice to me this time, made jokes and was super polite. If only his eyes had met mine and not my chest :/ 

The fantasy is often better than the reality.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 13, 2012)

BabaYaga said:


> I never had any really hot professors.... I had one who was a bit of an avant garde booze-bag (i.e.my type) who was really condescending and mean (also attractive to me) but, apart from the obvious legal ramifications, I was 21 and not interested in a guy, ew, in his _thirties!! _(my attitude has changed with my age).
> 
> Now, 8 years after graduating, I ran into him again the other week at a recording studio. He didn't recognise me at all. It was probably the fact I was wearing girl clothes and had washed my hair in the last week. He was really nice to me this time, made jokes and was super polite. If only his eyes had met mine and not my chest :/
> 
> The fantasy is often better than the reality.



Wow, I always imagined you were a guy. Huh.


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 13, 2012)

Who said I wasn't- I just said I was in girl clothes that day.... dun dun dun...


----------



## alanmt (Apr 13, 2012)

I was an adjunct professor for a couple of years.  I had one student with a crush on me, but I pretended not to notice.  I had a friend who was an art student there and we both had a Thursday night class at the same time and we would meet for a beer and flirt afterwords.  It wasn't someone in my class, so I figured it was okay.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 13, 2012)

BabaYaga said:


> Who said I wasn't- I just said I was in girl clothes that day.... dun dun dun...



Oh my. BabaYaga, you're all sorts of freak.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2012)

KangTheMad said:


> Oh my. BabaYaga, you're all sorts of freak. [/QUOTE
> 
> Well, anyone can wear the dress, but the question is, do they have the legs for it?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 14, 2012)

> I never had any really hot professors.... I had one who was a bit of an avant garde booze-bag (i.e.my type) who was really condescending and mean (also attractive to me) but, apart from the obvious legal ramifications, I was 21 and not interested in a guy, ew, in his _thirties!!_(my attitude has changed with my age).
> 
> Now, 8 years after graduating, I ran into him again the other week at a recording studio. He didn't recognise me at all. It was probably the fact I was wearing girl clothes and had washed my hair in the last week. He was really nice to me this time, made jokes and was super polite. If only his eyes had met mine and not my chest :/
> 
> The fantasy is often better than the reality.


Lol, well that's definitely true. But then when I sit there in class I feel so...ashamed I guess lol. And I'm probably just paranoid but I think he can look at me and read my mind lol. Am I weird for being 19 and crushing on a thirty year old?


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 14, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Lol, well that's definitely true. But then when I sit there in class I feel so...ashamed I guess lol. And I'm probably just paranoid but I think he can look at me and read my mind lol. Am I weird for being 19 and crushing on a thirty year old?



Totally normal. It's common for girls to develop crushes on older guys, especially if they are in a leadership role. Authority and social status are attractive. So are looks, too, of course!

So yeah, you're not weird at all, Dream.. you freak! ;D


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 16, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Lol, well that's definitely true. But then when I sit there in class I feel so...ashamed I guess lol. And I'm probably just paranoid but I think he can look at me and read my mind lol. Am I weird for being 19 and crushing on a thirty year old?



Having a crush is the bestest, especially when you're young and especially if its someone unattainable- like a professor or a celebrity (I'm currently dating Chris Evans in my mind, it's going really well so far). It adds a little sparkle to each day. 

Let yourself enjoy the butterflies-you know where that line is at the end of the day and I'm sure you wouldn't cross it and hopefully he's a good guy and he would never cross it either. He sounds like a nice, smart, good-looking guy and having an innocent crush on him is a completely normal rite of passage and not at all 'freakish'.

Now I have to go and pretend to read a text from Chris.


----------



## wyf (Apr 16, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Am I weird for being 19 and crushing on a thirty year old?



We've all been there. 

We have all been there, right? Where did everyone go?

My huge crush was an English tutor who read poetry in this richard burton voice that just made your insides do backflips. My more embarrassing crush was a french teacher the year before, she wasn't anything great to look at but seemed really sophisticated and had lovely eyes and again a fantastic voice.


----------



## Writ (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sure there would be many students that would have a crush on you, wyf. (or at minimum a minimally clothed "twins")

The thing is... when boys have crushes it can be a little embarrassing to rise from the desk. (involuntarily, for whatever reason, I still have those problems today on buses, at school, or wherever)


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 16, 2012)

Writ said:


> I'm sure there would be many students that would have a crush on you, wyf. (or at minimum a minimally clothed "twins")
> 
> The thing is... when boys have crushes it can be a little embarrassing to rise from the desk. (involuntarily, for whatever reason, I still have those problems today on buses, at school, or wherever)



LOL. Trying to hide an erection is futile.

The correct approach is to show it off.

Stand up, jump around, and point at it. Yell, "Hey, look at this!" Do some cartwheels for emphasis. End with some hip thrusts.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 16, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> Totally normal. It's common for girls to develop crushes on older guys, especially if they are in a leadership role. Authority and social status are attractive. So are looks, too, of course!



Very true, and we 'older' guys (I, like Isaac Asimov right up to the day he died, am in my 'late youth') bear this terrible burden with grace and wit.  We also wonder why it is that when young women are attracted to us (typically in droves) it is considered 'cute', but when we respond with reciprocity we are considered 'dirty old men' by almost everyone (including our wives)?

Such are the mysteries of life . . .

Oh, did I mention I am an adjunct teacher for a local community college?


----------



## Writ (Apr 16, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> LOL. Trying to hide an erection is futile.
> 
> The correct approach is to show it off.
> 
> Stand up, jump around, and point at it. Yell, "Hey, look at this!" Do some cartwheels for emphasis. End with some hip thrusts.



You have more courage than I, Kyle. :icon_compress:


----------



## wyf (Apr 19, 2012)

Terry D said:


> young women are attracted to us (typically in droves) it is considered 'cute', but when we respond with reciprocity we are considered 'dirty old men' by almost everyone



sad but true. when i was younger I was always attracted to older men. every woman should have at least one older lover.


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 19, 2012)

wyf said:


> every woman should have at least one older lover.



... and at least one younger  

Not you though, Dream, not yet anyway.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 19, 2012)

wyf said:
			
		

> every woman should have at least one older lover.





			
				BabaYaga said:
			
		

> ... and at least one younger :smile:



... at the same time!

Well, not nessarily the same _time_, literally.. Unless... :-\"


----------



## wyf (Apr 19, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> ... at the same time!
> 
> Well, not nessarily the same _time_, literally.. Unless... :-\"



Well actually... 

no, never mind, else I'll get that puritan lady from the sex thread telling me how it rots my brain or something! Put me down as a NO COMMENT lol!!


----------



## wyf (Apr 19, 2012)

Writ said:


> I'm sure there would be many students that would have a crush on you, wyf. (or at minimum a minimally clothed "twins")
> 
> The thing is... when boys have crushes it can be a little embarrassing to rise from the desk. (involuntarily, for whatever reason, I still have those problems today on buses, at school, or wherever)



The twins would most likely crush a small boy, writ, but your not a small boy are you?


----------



## Writ (Apr 19, 2012)

wyf said:


> The twins would most likely crush a small boy, writ, but your not a small boy are you?



:lol: Not for a long time.


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

I was going to comment on this at first... but as I read it through to the end i think I am far to new to even attempt it lol *looking over at his water wings* I'll give it a season untill i am in the big boy pool  but i have to say that i found it all highly amusing and i really needed that with this totally cruddy day at I am having.


----------



## wyf (Apr 20, 2012)

Dont be scared, Douglas, I dont bite.

Not unless you ask me to.


----------



## alanmt (Apr 20, 2012)

My friend Cathleen - an intellectual whose demeanor is best described as reasoned and dispassionate - had one professor who, although she has forgotten his name, she remembers quite fondly as Professor Hottie.  She doesn't remember much of the substance of his class, but she does remember how she and her friend Crystal had to practically fan themselves to cool off afterwords.


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 20, 2012)

wyf said:


> Dont be scared, Douglas, I dont bite.
> 
> Not unless you ask me to.



 maybe I have found the right place after all


----------



## Cefor (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm unfortunate enough to have never had a teacher who I've found particularly appealing. Hopefully university in September will cure this? 

You all need to take cold showers, by the sounds of things  haha!


----------



## wyf (Apr 21, 2012)

Together? :rofl:


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh dear, it appears that I have stumbled upon a very strange thread indeed :tongue2:


----------



## saintenitouche (Apr 21, 2012)

ooooh this is suuuch a good topic! lol I have a great comp professor (I know!) and I am old enough to flirt back with him haha we have a writing center at our school and I've already signed up for "tutoring" there like 8 times, one time I was there for 2 and a half hours just talking to him about books and stuff, and he got in trouble because he missed another student's appointment. ahaha next semester is gonna feel empty :[ lol


----------



## wyf (Apr 22, 2012)

S.M. grimbldoo said:


> Oh dear, it appears that I have stumbled upon a very strange thread indeed :tongue2:



if you think the thread is strange, you should see the pm's i've been getting!!!


----------



## wyf (Apr 22, 2012)

DouglasMB said:


> maybe I have found the right place after all



maybe, just dip a toe in, see if its hot enough for you.


----------



## KangTheMad (Apr 22, 2012)

wyf said:


> maybe, just dip a toe in, see if its hot enough for you.



*opens mouth, pauses* Man, there is so much I could say here. . .unfortunately, very little is SFW.

That being said, or unsaid, rather. . .I have yet to find a college prof that is cute. Otherwise the charm would be turned up to 11 and the grade would be an easy A.


----------



## wyf (Apr 23, 2012)

In the water, kang.


----------



## MeeQ (May 3, 2012)

Is this what has happened to my stomping ground?

FACT: Older women are by FAR the greater the companion; both bedroom giggle times and sociable hand holders. Being a woman in -power- gives this fact more oomph. (Generalisation alert) They know what they want and take it with both hands: thighs included if required. They have a much deeper grasp on the difference of wants vs. needs, and use this information to calculate just how important you are. Making yourself noticeable becomes the greatest part of the hunt; become the exception to the rule of all younger men.




> Well, anyone can wear the dress, but the question is, do they have the legs for it?


Q&A with MeeQ:


----------



## Kyle R (May 3, 2012)

MeeQ, you're one colorful Skittle!


----------



## justbishop (May 3, 2012)

There was a supah hot teacher in HS in North Carolina, but I never had him for any classes. We called him the Baldwin brother. The closest I came to him then was as a varsity cheerleader, but he only coached JV basketball, so that isn't really close at all. I don't believe I ever had reason to speak to the man.

Anywho, fast forward a few years...I'm living in South Carolina, and working as a *dancer*. I'm doing my thing on a Friday night, moving around the room, hustling the large crowd, and I keep catching this attractive guy staring at me. Then I realize who he looks like and try to avoid that side of the room, but get beckoned to the table right next to him by another customer. Before I can deal with that customer and make a clean getaway, Baldwin brother leans over and asks me "excuse me, is your name [insert full name here]?" 

And it got worse. He then bought a dance :eek2:


----------



## Terry D (May 3, 2012)

KangTheMad said:


> *opens mouth, pauses* Man, there is so much I could say here. . .unfortunately, very little is SFW.
> 
> That being said, or unsaid, rather. . .I have yet to find a college prof that is cute. Otherwise the charm would be turned up to 11 and the grade would be an easy A.



No sure thing there, Kang.  I had a history prof in college who carried on a semester-long affair with a female student and still gave her a 'D'.  I only knew this because she was a high school classmate of mine and confided in me after the end of the term.


----------



## LoneWolf (May 3, 2012)

justbishop said:


> There was a supah hot teacher in HS in North Carolina, but I never had him for any classes. We called him the Baldwin brother. The closest I came to him then was as a varsity cheerleader, but he only coached JV basketball, so that isn't really close at all. I don't believe I ever had reason to speak to the man.
> 
> Anywho, fast forward a few years...I'm living in South Carolina, and working as a *dancer*. I'm doing my thing on a Friday night, moving around the room, hustling the large crowd, and I keep catching this attractive guy staring at me. Then I realize who he looks like and try to avoid that side of the room, but get beckoned to the table right next to him by another customer. Before I can deal with that customer and make a clean getaway, Baldwin brother leans over and asks me "excuse me, is your name [insert full name here]?"
> 
> And it got worse. He then bought a dance :eek2:



Wowwww. Really?! That would make a fab premise for a story 

My golf teacher my senior year of college was very hot and very funny. My friend and I had loads of fun chatting him up, and when my shoulder popped out of place while on the driving range he and I got to have some one on one time talking about shoulders and his major in college. Sigh...good times.


----------



## justbishop (May 3, 2012)

LoneWolf said:


> Wowwww. Really?! That would make a fab premise for a story
> 
> My golf teacher my senior year of college was very hot and very funny. My friend and I had loads of fun chatting him up, and when my shoulder popped out of place while on the driving range he and I got to have some one on one time talking about shoulders and his major in college. Sigh...good times.



Yes, it is an embarrassingly true story through and through  xD


----------



## JosephB (May 3, 2012)

I talked to some folks a few years ago about teaching a design class at a local college. At the time the idea appealed to me. I guess I'd rather be the dreamy professor than have a crush on one.


----------



## wyf (May 3, 2012)

Its way more dangerous to be the professor than to have the crush.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 3, 2012)

> I talked to some folks a few years ago about teaching a design class at a local college. At the time the idea appealed to me. I guess I'd rather be the dreamy professor than have a crush on one.


I'd sign up for your class, Joe.


----------



## MeeQ (May 4, 2012)

Being a hot collage professor has nothing on being a sailor; something that proves to be both exhilarating and excruciating. Though I cannot vouch for the former’s actual pain.


----------

